# The Tab



## Flatlander (Jul 23, 2004)

This is my all time favorite joke:

A duck and a deer and a giraffe decide to hit the saloon for a drink after work. They all order a round, and after they finish their beverages the bartender comes to the table. "Who's buying, guys?" he asks.



"Oh, gee," says the duck,"I don't have a bill."



"Well don't look at me," says the deer, "I've got no doe. Not a buck to my name."



"That's no problem!" chimes in the giraffe, "I guess the highballs are on me!"

:lol: :lol: :lol: I love that joke.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 23, 2004)

:mst: (There was no emoticon with a raised eyebrow only, so this will have to do.)


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 23, 2004)

This board has the best emoticons!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 23, 2004)

Grooooooooooooan!!!


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 23, 2004)

For a change, it was terribly taxing to read your joke.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 23, 2004)

Come on you guys, that joke is hilarious!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 23, 2004)

> For a change, it was terribly taxing to read your joke.


 uuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnggggg.... (holding sides and groaning)


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 24, 2004)

blink blink :lookie:


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 24, 2004)

Here's another lame one for ya

Q - Why did the cowboy buy a Dachshund? 
A - Someone told him " to get a long little doggie."


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 24, 2004)

What did the farmer say when he lost his tractor...

"Where the hell is my tractor!"


----------



## Baytor (Jul 24, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> What did the farmer say when he lost his tractor...
> 
> "Where the hell is my tractor!"


 
:roflmao: 

I haven't heard that one for the longest time!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 24, 2004)

What's this...HA HA...thump thump?


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 24, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> What's this...HA HA...thump thump?


Hysterical Thumper? Or falling down on the floor laughing?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 24, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Hysterical Thumper? Or falling down on the floor laughing?


Nope...


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 24, 2004)

Well.....what is it?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 24, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Well.....what is it?


That's no fun...guess again!


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm stumped  :idunno:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 24, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm stumped :idunno:


It's the sound a guy makes when he's laughing his _____s off!:rofl:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 24, 2004)

AAhhhhh!  Fortunately, I've never encountered something so funny that I experienced the thumping!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 24, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> AAhhhhh! Fortunately, I've never encountered something so funny that I experienced the thumping!


 I'll work hard and do my very best...It should look something like this::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

